# This look like a good light source?



## Tyguy35 (Feb 2, 2013)

Finnex Ray II DS (Dual 7000k) - Finnex Canada

Fairly cheap for the 30 inch I need. Grows water plants so should be ok right?

thanks


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ya I think those are pretty popular with the aquarium guys.

There is also the satellite + fixture from current, with the storm modes and rgb lighting. The 24-36" is actually 22.8" long and only 2 watts less then the finnex. The 36" is actually 34.8 so it would hang over your tank about 2 inches (acceptable in my book), but be 5 more watts.. Plus get all the FX and tunable color spectrum with RGB, and current has single and dual, and then pro model ramp timers out that increase functionality.
Price is similar to the finnex, just make sure you get the "plus" model.
Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED+ Fixture: LED Aquarium Light Fixtures
(Look around online and you might find it a bit cheaper, like here... Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Strip Lights | thatpetplace.com (out of stock  )

Satellite plus:
Fixture	Dimensions	Watts	LEDs
18-24"	16.8" x 3.5" x 0.44"	13	36 White/18 RGB
24-36"	22.8" x 3.5" x 0.44"	18	48 White/24 RGB
36-48"	34.8" x 3.5" x 0.44"	25	72 White/36 RGB
48-60"	46.8" x 3.5" x 0.44"	30	96 White/48 RGB

VS

Finnex Ray II DS/DB/BB (7000k/7000k | 7000k / Actinic | Dual Actinic)
16″ – 88 LED’s – 9w
18″ – 144 LEDs – 15w
24″ – 192 LEDs – 20w
30″ – 192 LEDs – 20w
36″ – 288 LEDs – 29w
48″ – 384 LEDs – 39w

If you don't care about the FX/RGB tunable color spectrum, then the finnex is probably better for just lighting the tank, but if you like that other stuff then the current is probably so close to the finnex price/performance wise, I'd just get the current.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey, Thanks for your reply. I think I am going to go with finnex I just need to light my tank for now. Also they are located in Canada where I am.
I just need something to help plants grow. Is the Current USA good enough to grow PLants? I read on the website its not enough light?

thanks


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ya it should be good enough. I assume at 30" long your tank is a standard 29 or 30 gallon? Exactly how well it will work for you will depend on what you are growing, and how tall you make your drainage layer or false bottom. A tall false bottom and thick substrate layer mean less distance for light to travel to hit most of the plants, but you loose some of your vertical space for frogs to climb and plants to grow high when you do that. Like my 30gal storm viv I'm working on has a stream from top left corner flowing into a pond a few inches deep on the right and basically most of the floor is going to be at the halfway level, so my viv will actually only be as deep from ceiling to plants on the floor as a 20H, or maybe even a 20L. So I won't need a very bright light to reach the floor, so the current + should be more then adequate for me, and likely good for you too. (Plus the FX will come in handy for my storm viv)

At only 2 watts less then the finnex, if you have to add an extra light to the current to get good enough plant grown then you probably would have had to add an extra light to the finnex to get the same growth. So for 2 watts difference and about the same cost to get all the cool FX, I'd go current +.

I think either will be plenty of light but you may find another small light in the back, like a cheap fluorescent strip light or something helps fill in the light and make things look nice because both fixtures are very narrow and using LEDs which are a bit more focused light, so depending on how you position the LED light it might not fill in the back as much as you want.

But raising them will help with that some, though it will decrease the amount of light intensity hitting the viv floor. So you are looking for the balance between getting full coverage and good intensity. Not having used either light I can't guarantee either one will be enough on its own to get good intensity and full coverage, but I think you'll be fine unless you're growing high light plants. People seem to be pretty impressed with the brightness of both lights for what they cost, from what I've read.

I got your PM, but I'll just put the info I was going to send here..

Here are a few links to more info about the lights and ramp timers that recently came out. 

Sat + light info..
Current USA Satellite+ LEDs are an affordable solution for fish only systems

Current USA Satellite LEDs are the most refined aquarium striplights to date


Ramp timer pro
Current USA Ramp Timer Pro, plenty of control at a decent price

Duel ramp timer...
Dual Ramp Timer from Current USA does the two-step — dual channel LED dimming

Single ramp timer...
Current USA Single Ramp Timer for all kinds of one-channel LEDs

I'm not sure exactly how the ramp timers will be all that useful for the + fixture except I think the pro version will allow you to have dawn/dusk setting, then automatically go into storm mode at a set time, then revert back to dawn/dusk, and even kick the moon light on all without having to reset each mode when you've switched to another. For instance without the pro, if you use dawn/dusk and want a storm, you have to manually activate the storm, then set the light back to dawn/dusk, and if you want the moonlight on I think that cancels your dawn/dusk program. 

So if I understand it right the pro timer will allow you to have all those modes come on/off when you want automatically. It looks like the single/dual models may allow you to do dawn/dusk and then moonlight automatically at least with the duel model. I think the single channel model is more for use with non "plus" fixtures so you can add the dawn/dusk feature to lights that didn't have it, including some non current brand lights. For instance the single ramp timer might be used with the finnex to add dawn/dusk capability to it.

I've got a job interview tomorrow, and another next week and recently had 4 others so hopefully soon I'll have some cash to buy and play with this stuff myself


----------



## Tyguy35 (Feb 2, 2013)

Great post I don't think I am going to purchase just yet I need a single light system great for plants with one plug trying to limit the plugs best I can. I'm very stuck lol.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Tyguy35 said:


> Great post I don't think I am going to purchase just yet I need a single light system great for plants with one plug trying to limit the plugs best I can. I'm very stuck lol.


It's your call  ...I think the current works off one plug and the electronics inside do all the switching on/off of the different LEDs but I'm not sure. 

Personally for only 2 watts less (5 watts more actually (would probably insure you had enough light), if you go for the one that is a few inches longer then your tank) and mostly the same money I'd take the FX and possible increased functionality with a pro ramp timer on the current +


----------



## Tyguy35 (Feb 2, 2013)

The only thing I am worried about is the Current usa says on its website not good for plants but the Finnex is made for plants. This will be the only light fixture I have on my tank so I have to make the right choice haha or Im broke.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Tyguy35 said:


> The only thing I am worried about is the Current usa says on its website not good for plants but the Finnex is made for plants. This will be the only light fixture I have on my tank so I have to make the right choice haha or Im broke.


I couldn't find where it said that, but it is nearly the same wattage and color spectrum (6500k vs 7000k) so it should grow plants pretty much the same.

Actually because you can tune the RGB leds in the + fixture you can throw more red into the spectrum which is better for plants then blue. They need both, but they use the red more then the blue, and 7000k is already a bit more blue the 6500k. 

There is nothing special about the type of leds in either light, or the kinda light they give off that all things being pretty equal makes one light better then the other for plant growth other then the current using some RGB's to for some of its light, which full blast should be fairly comparable to other white leds. They are both might be a little dim for growing many freshwater aquarium plants in tanks that are very tall. But for short tanks and/or low light aquarium plants, and low/moderate light vivarium plants they should be plenty. 

Other then the 2 watts extra on the 30" finnex vs the 24" current +, the only thing I can think of that would make it better is being longer you will get a little more coverage at the ends of the tank, and it is possible that the type of LEDs they are using or how they've hooked up the leds may allow them to get more lumens per watt, basically more efficient...more power for the same wattage, but I think both lights are using epistar Leds. 

Well wait, I looked up the PAR info for both lights and somehow the 24" finnex ray II is getting a lot more par at 12" then the similar sized current + is, so I don't know. I wouldn't think with only 2 watts difference and both the 6500K leds and the RGBs activated on the current that it would get so much less par then the finnex. Maybe it is the RGB's, they said they had the light set to "yellow", so my guess is they didn't have the RGB's on full blast which should equal a bluish/white light around 6500k from what I've seen of other RGB's on at full blast (with red green and blue all completely lit up at once)... 

So my guess is current is short changing themselves on the max par the + is capable of and/or finnex is fudging the numbers a bit. I don't know... The finnex doesn't look to have any focusing optics on the LEDs so my guess is current not blasting all those RGB's full on cut their par rating down. I would assume that if you had all the leds on the current on full blast it would be a lot closer to the finnex's par ratings. 

So ya the finnex might be better for plants, but I'll wager from what I've heard of the + it would still be adequate. Again... Your call (how bad do you want Fx and possible expanded functionality with the ramp timers? )


----------



## Tyguy35 (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha your killing me here haha. your swaying me I just have to find the plant info again then ill show you see if you can make sense of it maybe I read it wrong.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

The finnex ray 2 at 30 inches is only a 24 inch strip, but it should output more light then a comparable satellite plus. The satellite plus is for color and effects more than just lighting a tank for plants. Most planted tank people are pairing a satellite plus with another light. One for color and effects the other for PAR. Assuming you have an 18 inch deep 29 gallon sooner or later I think you will want 2 lights anyway. The Finnex ray 2 can grow plants in my 18 inch deep vivarium but they are kinda leggy, however my vivarium is probably 6 inches wider than yours and I have privacy glass that diffuses the light some. 

Regardless starting with 1 finnex ray 2 is a very good way to go if you are trying to deal with 1 light to start. The decision to go with a longer 36 inch light will certainly be more light but its up to you if you potentially want something hanging off the sides of your tank.

Note: I am assuming you have a standard 29 gallon aquarium whatever you have you should list the exact dimensions if I am wrong.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pubfiction said:


> The finnex ray 2 at 30 inches is only a 24 inch strip, but it should output more light then a comparable satellite plus. The satellite plus is for color and effects more than just lighting a tank for plants. Most planted tank people are pairing a satellite plus with another light. One for color and effects the other for PAR. Assuming you have an 18 inch deep 29 gallon sooner or later I think you will want 2 lights anyway. The Finnex ray 2 can grow plants in my 18 inch deep vivarium but they are kinda leggy, however my vivarium is probably 6 inches wider than yours and I have privacy glass that diffuses the light some.
> 
> Regardless starting with 1 finnex ray 2 is a very good way to go if you are trying to deal with 1 light to start. The decision to go with a longer 36 inch light will certainly be more light but its up to you if you potentially want something hanging off the sides of your tank.
> 
> Note: I am assuming you have a standard 29 gallon aquarium whatever you have you should list the exact dimensions if I am wrong.


They list a 30" and 24" ??? Finnex Ray II DS (Dual 7000k) - Finnex Canada 

I don't know maybe they list em twice, and the 24" is intended to cover 30" too 

I think 2 lights is probably a good idea. To save money he could probably do the finnex and then just do the 18" version of the satellite plus. I think that would come to around 200 to light the entire tank with LED and FX, which is fairly reasonable IMO. (and be plenty of light)


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I may not have worded it clearly. 30 inch light is a different fixture but it only has a 24 inch array of LEDs inside it. So you are paying an extra couple bucks so that it mounts easily and looks nice on top of an aquarium but you get no more light. Most of the 30 inch lights are like this in the LED aquarium world.

So your best option depends on your set up and care level. 

If you have crap piled in a baker rack like many people then just buy a 36 inch finnex ray 2 and let it hang. Later buy a second light of your choosing to add more light, 24 - 26 inches. 

If you have a nice wood hood that hides the lights then save your money and space and buy a 24 inch finnex ray 2. Then add anything even a satellite plus in 24 inch - 30 inch lengths to add light later. Doesn't matter because you cant see it anyway other than it has to fit in the hood.

If you have an open top that every one can see and you want it to look nice then buy the 30 inch finnex ray 2. And at a later time you will probably want to add 1 more finnex LED, likely a monster ray or the soon to be released planted tank +. If you think you might want to have the satellite plus for its features then you should make your first light another current USA light with higher light so they look nice as a pair. 

In any case your plants should survive on a single Finnex Ray 2. You just might not be impressed with color and growth depending on the plant and its position in the vivarium.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pubfiction said:


> I may not have worded it clearly. 30 inch light is a different fixture but it only has a 24 inch array of LEDs inside it. So you are paying an extra couple bucks so that it mounts easily and looks nice on top of an aquarium but you get no more light. Most of the 30 inch lights are like this in the LED aquarium world.
> 
> So your best option depends on your set up and care level.
> 
> ...


Oh ok I know what you're saying... Ya, you're right, I always kinda hated that. Give me 30" of light not 24" in a 30" fixture!  (I suppose they have their uses like that though)


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Pubfiction said:


> The finnex ray 2 at 30 inches is only a 24 inch strip, but it should output more light then a comparable satellite plus. The satellite plus is for color and effects more than just lighting a tank for plants. Most planted tank people are pairing a satellite plus with another light. One for color and effects the other for PAR. Assuming you have an 18 inch deep 29 gallon sooner or later I think you will want 2 lights anyway. The Finnex ray 2 can grow plants in my 18 inch deep vivarium but they are kinda leggy, however my vivarium is probably 6 inches wider than yours and I have privacy glass that diffuses the light some.
> 
> Regardless starting with 1 finnex ray 2 is a very good way to go if you are trying to deal with 1 light to start. The decision to go with a longer 36 inch light will certainly be more light but its up to you if you potentially want something hanging off the sides of your tank.
> 
> Note: I am assuming you have a standard 29 gallon aquarium whatever you have you should list the exact dimensions if I am wrong.


Sorry, going to highjack this thread for a second, so I have a 36 inch Finnex Ray II on my standard 65 (36x18x24), is this not enough light for my plants at the bottom? 

Thanks


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ndame88 said:


> Sorry, going to highjack this thread for a second, so I have a 36 inch Finnex Ray II on my standard 65 (36x18x24), is this not enough light for my plants at the bottom?
> 
> Thanks


Well that is the question the OP and us are trying to determine  (I think probably yes, but it and at least a small satellite plus would be better and cooler with the FX, or another cheaper light with no FX would also be a little bit better. Finding LEDs to light fairly tall/large vivs with one fixture adequately and cost effectively is still kinda difficult. It's all to expensive and/or overkill, or it isn't enough, and is usually still to expensive  The jungle dawns, grow n glows, topdogsellers on ebay lights, satellite plus and a few others like the finnex and DIY seem to be our best options to date. 

So how is it working for you so far?


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Well that is the question the OP and us are trying to determine  (I think probably yes, but it and at least a small satellite plus would be better and cooler with the FX, or another cheaper light with no FX would also be a little bit better. Finding LEDs to light fairly tall/large vivs with one fixture adequately and cost effectively is still kinda difficult. It's all to expensive and/or overkill, or it isn't enough, and is usually still to expensive  The jungle dawns, grow n glows, topdogsellers on ebay lights, satellite plus and a few others like the finnex and DIY seem to be our best options to date.
> 
> So how is it working for you so far?


Thats the problem, moss and plants on the upper part are doing well, be I have killed about 5 plants on the bottom, I was thinking my substrate was staying too wet, so this weekend I changed out all my substrate made my ABG mix with more fir bark and added more charcoal, lowered the water in the false bottom even though it was already 3/4 on an inch below the top of the egg crate. So at this point not sure if it was lighting or substrate, now I am just trouble shooting. If it is lighting, thats alright, I have another 36 inch Finnex Ray II on hand that I was going to use for another build, but I was afraid if I had 2 on the 65 it would fry everything? Thats nearly 60 watts with both of them running, but I guess PAR is more important.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Best price I've found so far for the Satellite LED +:

Current LED Lighting

$100 shipped for the 36"


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ndame88 said:


> Thats the problem, moss and plants on the upper part are doing well, be I have killed about 5 plants on the bottom, I was thinking my substrate was staying too wet, so this weekend I changed out all my substrate made my ABG mix with more fir bark and added more charcoal, lowered the water in the false bottom even though it was already 3/4 on an inch below the top of the egg crate. So at this point not sure if it was lighting or substrate, now I am just trouble shooting. If it is lighting, thats alright, I have another 36 inch Finnex Ray II on hand that I was going to use for another build, but I was afraid if I had 2 on the 65 it would fry everything? Thats nearly 60 watts with both of them running, but I guess PAR is more important.


Ya my guess is you need a little more light. I'm not sure but I think plants can cope with moisture better with more light. Like they metabolize everything faster so they can use more water before it becomes to much water, as long as it isn't so much light it is burning them. 

While PAR is more important then wattage, the 2-3 watts per gallon general guideline with CFL lighting on most standard sized aquariums has served me well. Seems like with Leds being more directional, that the guideline for them is around .75-1.5 watts per gallon. From all the LED experience I've read, seems like most that are happy fall into that range of wattage per gallon. So 60 watts over your 65 would probably be good.

Though you may find you have to raise one or both lights up a bit to make sure you don't burn plants at the top of the viv, or scoot both lights forward some so they aren't pounding the top background with so much light, and more of it is going into the center/front of vivarium. 

You can also experiment with a shorter light in front and longer light in back, or vise versa to get good light coverage and penetration without burning the plants at the top. Planting high light plants high, and low light plants low and medium light plants in the middle helsp too.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Dendro Dave said:


> Oh ok I know what you're saying... Ya, you're right, I always kinda hated that. Give me 30" of light not 24" in a 30" fixture!  (I suppose they have their uses like that though)


The LED arrays they are buying come in 12 inch lengths so that's really all their is to why they do it. 



ndame88 said:


> Sorry, going to highjack this thread for a second, so I have a 36 inch Finnex Ray II on my standard 65 (36x18x24), is this not enough light for my plants at the bottom?
> 
> Thanks


Well enough is a loose term. They can probably survive and grow. But as soon as you get more cover they will have less light. A tank like that in the aquarium world would probably have at least 2 strips. I would throw the other one LED and see how your plants do. If it helps them consider getting a monster ray, or wait till November when the planted plus comes out which is suppose to have red and green supplement LEDs. I think you can even turn the blue ones on and off separately so you can have a night light. Burning plants could be an issue near the top, with a taller tank you may like something with optics to focus the light down.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey, sooooo I just had to, I went to a LFS and they are ordering me the led+. 
When I get it I will let everyone know how it works. Thanks dendroboard Dave for swaying me hahaha


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Dragonfish said:


> Best price I've found so far for the Satellite LED +:
> 
> Current LED Lighting
> 
> $100 shipped for the 36"


I show it out of stock, and the 24"-36" was just under 109 shipped to 74063.

Looks like Dr fosters is one of the cheaper places when you take into account the free shipping 
Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED+ Fixture: LED Aquarium Light Fixtures

This one isn't to bad either...
Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Strip Lights | thatpetplace.com
Free shipping on 99+ orders. but out of stock on all of them but the 24-30"

Same as dr fosters...
Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Lighting Fixtures | PetSolutions

This place isn't bad
Satellite Freshwater LED Lights Current USA

the 44" strip + flexible strip is an option at $60-$70 for retro fitting larger tanks with FX but you'll have to cut it up for short tanks and rewire the scraps back on to get full use of the strip. Probably better to just buy the entire normal + fixture in most cases.

BTW people be really sure you're getting the "+" (Plus) fixtures as the others are only a little cheaper, look the same almost but don't have the FX functions.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

I just pulled the trigger on the 36 - 48" from kensfish.com. They have it listed back in stock, I paid $100.75 shipped to my door.


----------

